# July Summer/Winter Sale at Smashwords - Save 25%, 50%, 100%



## MarkCoker (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, Kindleboarders,

Today at Smashwords we kicked off a Summer/Winter sale that will run through the month of July.

Our authors and publishers are offering hundreds of deep-discounted, multi-format DRM-free ebooks, including hundreds of free ebooks, and many name-your-own price ebooks. Most are available in the .MOBI format for your Kindle.

Here's a direct link to the featured titles : http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1/newest/1


Beside each participating title is a code that you enter at checkout to get your discount. If the code entitles you to a FREE book, registration is required, as it is with all other purchases. If the book was previously free, no registration is required.

Participating titles are also available in the Smashwords Stanza catalog. Just open up the Stanza e-reading app in your iPhone or iPod Touch, click "online catalog" and then click on the Smashwords icon.

New titles are added each hour, so check back throughout the month for new summer/winter reads.

If you're a Smashwords author, you can enroll your books here: http://www.smashwords.com/dashboard/sitewidePromos

If you're an indie author and not yet publishing with Smashwords (it's free!), check us out. We offer up to 85% net royalties and lots of free tools to help you publish, promote and sell your books.

Here's my blog post announcing the promo (if you're curious why we're calling this the "Summer/Winter" sale, read on): http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/07/smashwords-kicks-off-july-summerwinter.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Kindleboard family:

Edward C. Patterson here.

All my $3.19 Books are a part of the Smashword July Summer/Winter Sale (which brings them to $2.00) including:

*The Academician* http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1094
*The Jade Owl * http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/214 (Book I)
*The Third Peregrination * http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/531 (Book II)
*The Dragon's Pool * http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1868 (Book III)
*The Closet Clandestine * http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/94
*Come, Wewoka * http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95

You can get your *free* copy of *Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher * at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316

The rest of my catalog remains at $ .99 on Amazon, Mobipocket and Smashwords (see my Kindleboard threads)

Thank you Mark.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's one I *highly* recommend from the Smashwords sale:

*Calling Out Your Name
By Ned White*



> For 16 year-old Woody Elmont, life in rural Georgia is a tolerable routine of caring for his aging Aunt Zee and minding his developmentally disabled younger brother, Tick. But when Tick disappears from a home for troubled youth, Woody sets off on a grand adventure to know the truth of his brother's fate. Risking his life for duty's sake, Woody discovers far more truth than he bargained for.


It's actually cheaper now than when I bought it, and that's before you even factor in the discount code. With the code, it's a no brainer.


https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2025


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I reduced the price of The Academician in the Smashword sale, now that Amazon pricing program is fied and it is reduced there as well.

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

lk, I wonder how many authors took advantage of this summer sale at Smasjwords?

Ed Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know, but I've only sold a handful of copies on Smashwords.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Same here  mostly my free book.

Ed P


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got Waiting For Spring there at 'set your own price.' Most people download it for free there, which is cool (I guess it had better be, if I made it available that way  ) but some readers do put something into the tip jar. From what I can tell, most of them aren't Kindle owners. They either have a different reader or they download the PDF, which is the format I usually download.

Just to add a recommendation, I bought Six Hundred Hours of a Life  by Craig Lancaster at Smashwords last week, and it is AMAZING. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ Keller - Hi there!  Read your book and really loved it!  I'm one of the readers who got it for free on Smashwords back when I was a brand new Kindler and was excited to get anything for free (especially after paying for my beloved Kindle), but since I really enjoyed it I'd like to "put something in the tip jar".  Any way to do this through Smashwords?  When I go back it just tells me I already own the book and refers me to the download options.  

Guess I could just go buy the Amazon version... that's the only thing I can think to do.

Thanks!   

PS - thanks for the "Six Hundred Hours of Life" recommendation, I'm going to pick that one up.  

And thanks to MarkCoker for the heads up about the sale at Smashwords!!!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh my! Thanks for asking. I didn't mean to sound like I was begging for a handout. I hope I didn't.

I'm not really sure how to go about doing that if you've already downloaded the book. If you'd like, though, since the proceeds are going to Spruce Run anyway, you could donate a little something  directly to them.

And I think you'll enjoy 'Six Hundred Hours.' It's SO funny in some places, and in other spots I was bawling. I read it in one sitting. I just didn't want to walk away from it.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> lk, I wonder how many authors took advantage of this summer sale at Smasjwords?
> 
> Ed Patterson


I did. I like Smashwords a lot. Much better than a couple other e-book sites I looked at.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Just to add a recommendation, I bought Six Hundred Hours of a Life  by Craig Lancaster at Smashwords last week, and it is AMAZING. I highly recommend it.


Thanks. I'll check it out. I wish more people would use this thread to make recommendations.


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Oh my! Thanks for asking. I didn't mean to sound like I was begging for a handout. I hope I didn't.


No, of course you didn't. 
Thanks for the link to the charity, I had forgotten the name. That's perfect!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This sale is stillin full swing, filks.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, mark is one wild and busy guy.   Someone needs to watch this here on this our home board.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I initially missed this.  I'll have to put together a list before July is out.  I like smashwords, I always check it out to see if a new author is listed there as opposed to Amazon.  Better sample sizes and no DRM.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And July is almost out.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My little Freebie about Indie Publishing has been doing well during this sale.

Ed Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Last day for this sale.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Mary C. Moore (Jul 5, 2012)

I am also participating in the sale, if you like science fiction/fantasy check it out: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/marycmoore


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm offering HARBINGER OF EVIL at a discounted price on Smashwords for the Summer/Winter sale.

A mystery novel set in 1963 New Orleans' French Quarter.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/56034


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I've got Golgotha up for free for the month: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/178128?ref=saultanpepper

It's a standalone horror tale but also a prequel to my GAMELAND series.

A few of my other titles are 25-50% off as well, which you can find through my profile page there: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/saultanpepper?ref=saultanpepper


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread is 3 years old. I starred a new one here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,119130.0.html

Most of the links on this old thread are dated and so are the offers and many of the books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In that case, I'll lock this thread.


----------

